# Air ratchet and impact gun



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone repair these before?
My ratchet is locked up and both my impacts seem to have lost power.
I have never disassembled an air tool before and am wondering how difficult it is to repair them.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 1, 2021)

Not too complicated. I've done mine in the past. Watch this.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 1, 2021)

Hopefully the ratchet can be fixed easily.
I'm about to disassemble a car with it.


----------



## furb (Jul 1, 2021)

There isn’t much to the impact if it isn’t leaking air. Replacing the vanes would likely fix that. If you have a good tool shop near you, you may be surprised how cheap they with fix them. I had an IR that needed parts. It was fixed, completely disassembled and clean for not much more that I would have paid for the parts with shipping. The ratchet I wouldn’t know anything about.


----------



## frank_ (Jul 1, 2021)

you can often restore the power with thin oil blown through, because the vanes tend to get gummed up over time


----------



## furb (Jul 1, 2021)

frank_ said:


> you can often restore the power with thin oil blown through, because the vanes tend to get gummed up over time


I’ve been told to fill with brake fluid and run it. Atf has detergent in it but it may be too thin. I haven’t done either myself.


----------



## Jedthro (Jul 1, 2021)

furb said:


> I’ve been told to fill with brake fluid and run it. Atf has detergent in it but it may be too thin. I haven’t done either myself.


ATF or marvel mystery oil.

A squeeze bottle with a small tip that you can fit into the air inlet. Pull the trigger while filling and the just connect air and run it wide open.

PS
Have lots of rags handy. Lots of guys will do this every use or once a week.


----------



## s sidewall (Jul 1, 2021)

I use ATF to lube all mine. They aren't to hard to repair. The air ratchet isn't too bad either. What brand do you have? Last one I rebuilt was a Ingersoll titanium, pretty easy to work on. Inspect the impact part also. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall (Jul 1, 2021)

furb said:


> I’ve been told to fill with brake fluid and run it. Atf has detergent in it but it may be too thin. I haven’t done either myself.


Never use brake fluid, it will destroy seals and o rings. Plus it attracts moisture causing rust. Plus it may damage some plastic parts. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 2, 2021)

s sidewall said:


> I use ATF to lube all mine. They aren't to hard to repair. The air ratchet isn't too bad either. What brand do you have? Last one I rebuilt was a Ingersoll titanium, pretty easy to work on. Inspect the impact part also.
> 
> Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


One is a Kobalt, the other a Campbell Hausfeld


----------



## furb (Jul 2, 2021)

Take the kobalt back and say they need to replace it under the lifetime warranty. It doesn’t apply to air tools but they swapped out on for me without hesitation.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 2, 2021)

I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the Marvel Mystery oil suggestion!
It freed up my air ratchet and got both impacts going strong again.
I guess the cheap air tool oil that came with them pretty much sucked.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 20, 2021)

I have had good luck with a product called corrosionx. They market a couple of different lube products (aviation vs regular). I believe it’s all the same product but some have passed more stringent tests or is place in a more convenient dispenser. A regular 16oz spray bottle of the stuff will last a long-time lubing air tools. I put this stuff in an old 4 blade hunter ceiling fan I have in the shop that was seized from lack of oil. Freed it right up and is still running like a champ.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have used a shot of this every once and while with good results. But my go to is MMO air tool oil. Just love that smell...lol!









Air Tool Conditioner - B'laster Products - Lubricate & Protect


B'laster Air Tool Conditioner thoroughly cleans internal pneumatic tool parts, restoring them to peak performance and prolonging tool life.




blasterproducts.com


----------

